# Elvish - did Tolkein make up the entire language?



## elvish-queen (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi y'all!
I've been looking at Galadriel's farewell with the English, and it looks as if it is a structured language!!! I found out about 5 words for sure and about another 5 guessing slightly. What do you all think about this, do you think he made up the entire language???
please tell me what you think!


----------



## elvish-queen (Feb 3, 2002)

*Elvish-did Tolkein invent the entire language??*

Hi ya'll!
I've been looking at Galadriel's farewell along with the English, and was able to work out about 5 words for sure and about 5 with a bit of a guess. It looks like a structured language, not a few garbled up letters stuck together!!
Do you think Tolkein made up the whole language???  PLEASE reply and give me your opinions!!
thanks!


----------



## Urylia (Feb 3, 2002)

Yes, Tolkien did make up all elvish and he based it on several other languages...i think.


----------



## elvish-queen (Feb 3, 2002)

Oh, gosh, I just found the web address with the ENTIRE LANGUAGE on it!!!!!!!!!!
IMPORTANT
http://www.grey-company.org/Circle/language/intro.htm
SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urylia (Feb 3, 2002)

I printed that out yesterday..its 55 pages long...uses a lot of ink...i don't think my mom knows but she will soon when there is no more ink left...lol


----------



## Beorn (Feb 3, 2002)

Yes, Tolkien made up the entire Elvish language used in his works. However, other authors may have expanded on it, therefore inventing words that didn't exist in Tolkien's work. Pontifex has a book called "Introduction to Elvish" (I think), and maybe he could tell you some more...


----------



## Elenciryaquen (Feb 3, 2002)

Another good site is ...

http://www.uib.no/people/hnohf/


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 3, 2002)

Or Elvish.org 

I've only really checked out the Gwaith-i-Phethdain site there though. And it does look pretty heavy going at times.

Those are some great links (i've bookmarked them), i'll be having some fun reading through them!


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes he did, but he did base some words on differant language.


----------



## TulKas Astaldo (Feb 4, 2002)

Actually, he was pretty much obsessed with creating new languages... He eventually made a 'perfect' language and began writing stories about Middle-Earth to come up with a world where that language could exist.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes, Tolkien created at least two actually comprehensive languages, Quenya and Sindarin. His other creations include Morbeth or the Black Speech; Rohirric; Adunaic; Hobbitish; Khuzdul or the Dwarven language, etc. Quenya is based on the Finnish language, and Sindarin more on Welsh and Cymri.
He also invented two writing systems called the Tengwar (which I can write btw *grins proudly*)and the Angerthas, of which there are many different styles and deriviations of. 
Welcome to the forum! I haven't come across anybody who didn't know of the Elvish languages, and I hope your questions are answered here.


----------



## Aiwendil (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't know if ya'll know this, but...I found on "the Grey Company" a complete font for WORD in Quenya, and though it is very difficult to type anything quickly, it is very worth while. I can't copy anything to this post because it only becomes numbers and letters. It is very interesting, though. 
Tolkien based Dwarven on Hebrew. I am some what fluent in that language for origonal text readings in the Bible. He based it on Hebrew because it is a very gutteral language.


----------



## REVELATION (Feb 7, 2002)

hey the grey-company page isnt working! -dratt-


----------



## Mariad (Jan 11, 2009)

no- he didn't. Quenya, or Qenya, which was his fist invented language and the language that  Namarië (Galadriel's Farewell) is written in, is based off Finnish and Latin, while Sindarin is based off Welsh.


----------

